# Useful jigs for your shop



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*

I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.

From wood stuff 2009
Next I put a brace inside to support the router top and covered it with a bit of foam to prevent scratching.

Heres the finished cradle held on the bench with a couple of clamps.


From wood stuff 2009

I can reef on the change wrench without having to embrace the tool each time I change the bit.


From wood stuff 2009

Could have been fancier but it works.

Bob


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


Now, That's Cool!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


Neat router holding jig. Great job Bob


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


It's a dandy, Bob.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


Nice jig but I have to wonder why you need to "reef" on your wrench(s) Doesn't the collet hold properly without over tightening the nut ? Does that model have a spindle lock or two wrenches ?


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


very ingenius


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


Dusty,
After scoring a few bits ( particularly the 1/4" and 8mm sizes I take tightening very seriously.
The collet uses a spindle lock on this models which mean I have to use the router body as the other wrench.
I was chasing it around the bench on occasion when there was not enough room.
This gets me back to getting ample torque without the arm wrestle.
p.s. I do keep the collet slots aligned.

Bob


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


I have two routers with spindle locks and honestly I'd rather use two wrenches . I always wonder if the collet is tight enough or if I'm going to break the lock first…..It's like walking a tightrope ! LOL….I use my Porter Cable routers the most (2 wrenches) I have 3 of those ,1 in a router table and 1 set up for special operations , the 3rd one does everything else . 1 little old Sears R2D2 model 5/8HP, 1 VS Bosch in a router table and the 1hp Bosch Colt EVS and also my son bought me a Dremel tool with all of the attachments and bits. So far I haven't broken anything or had any bits loosen up on me… just lucky I guess . Is that a homemade wrench in the picture ? I had to "customize" some wrenches back in the day when I used to be a mechanic . Have a great weekend .


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


Dusty the wrench was born when I had trouble getting to the collet nut on my Hitachi M12V when mounted in a Lee Valley steel top.


From wood stuff 2009

I can just push the collet detent in with on hand and tighten with the wrench through the top.
It fits under the wings on the 12MV and saved me cutting them off for the table mount.

Bob


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


This is a great idea!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


Help yourself Todd.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


Great job , Bob ! I knew it looked familiar ! LOL I just might try to find some of my "creations" but it might be tough as I did them back in the 1980's : ) Like they say , Necessity is the Mother of Invention !


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


Simple and effictive solution to a problem that most of us have


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


well isn't that smart.


----------



## pokieone (Jun 29, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


Excellent work, Bob!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


Hi mate love it 
andy


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


Another great idea.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


keep 'em coming !
we'll all be up to speed soon ,
anything to make the work easyer and safer is good !
thanks .


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A cradle for changing router bits on a Triton router*
> 
> I got tired of chasing my big router around the bench when changing bits or setting depth of cut so today I grabbed a piece of 1×4" and a chunk of 1/4" mdf and made a cradle.
> I traced around the router and cut the MDF out in a rough pattern on the bandsaw then tuned it a bit with the spindle sander.
> ...


very cool! Thanks for the post - this might come in handy


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*A landing apron for your miter jig.*

Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.

To see the original posting please go to my blog here:
http://mywoodadventures.blogspot.com/2010/03/landing-apron-for-your-miter-jig.html


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


Simple and clever, I've always had the same issue. Thanks


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


good idea … need to look at me saw and see if the same is possible


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


That is very clever!
I have a Grizz too and your project will fit perfectly.
Thank you!
Ellen


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


Very nice Bob…thanks for sharing. Do you like your Osborn gage ?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


well done !
when i wake up more 
from my nap ,
ill go make one .
thanks !


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


Good idea. I've found that the weight of the fence causes the Osbourne to twist when it's not fully supported by the table. I'll have to make this as well.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!

This is next on my list!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


Simple but effective well done


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


Bravo! Simple and effective.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


Glad you like it fellas and I hope it will make things a bit easier for you.

Don , yes the Osobrne jig is doing the trick for me, 
I have not used all the positions yet but it's sturdy and the potential is there for accurate cuts.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


pretty ingenious… if I could only count the times I wished for 2 more inches in front of the blade - this would have saved me lots of scrap pieces  gonna put this one one my list.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


Good one mate
KISS Keep It Short and Simple.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


Really Simple idea - the simple ideas are always the best. I am going into the shop now to make this one - it resolves my same problem - Thanks for posting this great solution.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


I bet most of use are thinking "Wow, why didn't I think of that" 
Thanks.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


Bob a great idea. It can be used for most miter gauges.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


Hey Bob;

Very clever and quite handy!

But then coming from you, I would have expected nothing less, my friend!!!

Lee


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


Lol.. Dang!..all this time I was wishing what everyone else is wishing.. That we had an inch or 2 behind the blade..now im gonna go make one of these too..thanks for sharing!!


----------



## pickles (Jan 20, 2009)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


very clever! I own the osbourne and love it! My only problem is that there is no easy way to add a sacraficial fence to prevent tear out.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


now i see. mighty nice. i'm gonna make one too. thanks Bob2


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


Bob.

Just wanted top say that we have been using your idea in our shop now for a couple of months - it has been a super addition and a great time saver. Thanks again for posting


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A landing apron for your miter jig.*
> 
> Sorry folks this one got overwritten here by accident.
> 
> ...


Tahnks very much Tony.
It's a warm fszzy feeling when you have helped someone else with a problem.

Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*small mortise hinge jig for boxes etc.*

I've been struggling with fitting brass hinges into softer woods that I seem to work with today against my better judgment.
By the time I have the mortise cut for the hinge I find that usually a portion of the mortise has either fallen away, been crushed by my chisels, or a combination of both leaving an unsightly gash into which I have to place my hinge.
I've been looking at this jig as outlined in ShopNotes volume #12 No. 74.

From hinge jig

From hinge jig


From hinge jig

From hinge jig

The principle of this jig relies upon your router having a square base with exact sides. In my case I am waiting for a new router and used my roto zip that happens to have a 4 inch base attached from a previous job.


From hinge jig

The first thing you need to do is determine where you need your hinge to sit in the wood. I laid a couple of hinges up as shown and marked their positions with a sharp pencil.

From hinge jig
Next I opened the gate on the jig and fitted each hinge to the exact opening. Next the depth of the hinge was set using a side gauge on the jig.

From hinge jig

Once the frame is lined up with the dimensions of the hinge the depth of cut is set for the router bit to match the thickness of the brass hinge being used. I actually made the mortise inset slightly deeper than the hinge so I could lightly sand away the milled edges giving me a cleaner mortise .
The last picture pretty much speaks for itself. 
As shown, a 2 1/4 inch mortise on the left and the three-quarter inch mortise on the right and both are more than acceptable by my standards.


From hinge jig
You canwatch a demo of this jig here:
http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/74/videos/using-the-hinge-mortising-jig/


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

boboswin said:


> *small mortise hinge jig for boxes etc.*
> 
> I've been struggling with fitting brass hinges into softer woods that I seem to work with today against my better judgment.
> By the time I have the mortise cut for the hinge I find that usually a portion of the mortise has either fallen away, been crushed by my chisels, or a combination of both leaving an unsightly gash into which I have to place my hinge.
> ...


Nice hinge jig. You're a man after my own heart. I have a very similar jig but mine will only do 3 1/2" regular door hinges. But it is the same principle and I use a 6" base router. I love mine! I just used it when installing a door at my daughter's house. I went down there and measured the old door hinge locations. I was recycling a door from our house so I had to plug the old hinge mortices and cut new ones to the dimensions I took. That bugger fit right in there like it came with the frame.

Thanks for sharing your fixture. I'll bet a lot of guys will make one now!


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *small mortise hinge jig for boxes etc.*
> 
> I've been struggling with fitting brass hinges into softer woods that I seem to work with today against my better judgment.
> By the time I have the mortise cut for the hinge I find that usually a portion of the mortise has either fallen away, been crushed by my chisels, or a combination of both leaving an unsightly gash into which I have to place my hinge.
> ...


Sorry I can't help, intriguing post though. I was amazed at the forgiveness of hardwood versus soft wood when I first used maple. I try to use maple and oak for most of my projects. Looks like a very workable jig. Good luck sorting this out.
Jack


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *small mortise hinge jig for boxes etc.*
> 
> I've been struggling with fitting brass hinges into softer woods that I seem to work with today against my better judgment.
> By the time I have the mortise cut for the hinge I find that usually a portion of the mortise has either fallen away, been crushed by my chisels, or a combination of both leaving an unsightly gash into which I have to place my hinge.
> ...


Bob: A great looking jig and the results and what you wanted.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *small mortise hinge jig for boxes etc.*
> 
> I've been struggling with fitting brass hinges into softer woods that I seem to work with today against my better judgment.
> By the time I have the mortise cut for the hinge I find that usually a portion of the mortise has either fallen away, been crushed by my chisels, or a combination of both leaving an unsightly gash into which I have to place my hinge.
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement fellas.

*Jim:* I think I will follow your lead on the larger jig as I have 4 doors to do in the future and don't want to spend a lot for a pro jig for such a small list of projects.
This one came in at about $6.00 and my time.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *small mortise hinge jig for boxes etc.*
> 
> I've been struggling with fitting brass hinges into softer woods that I seem to work with today against my better judgment.
> By the time I have the mortise cut for the hinge I find that usually a portion of the mortise has either fallen away, been crushed by my chisels, or a combination of both leaving an unsightly gash into which I have to place my hinge.
> ...


I use a pencil

butt hinges are a bitch at the best of times

good luck with that jig Bob


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

boboswin said:


> *small mortise hinge jig for boxes etc.*
> 
> I've been struggling with fitting brass hinges into softer woods that I seem to work with today against my better judgment.
> By the time I have the mortise cut for the hinge I find that usually a portion of the mortise has either fallen away, been crushed by my chisels, or a combination of both leaving an unsightly gash into which I have to place my hinge.
> ...


Bob, that looks REAL slick. I'm gonna haf to build one of those. Thanks for posting it all in detail.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *small mortise hinge jig for boxes etc.*
> 
> I've been struggling with fitting brass hinges into softer woods that I seem to work with today against my better judgment.
> By the time I have the mortise cut for the hinge I find that usually a portion of the mortise has either fallen away, been crushed by my chisels, or a combination of both leaving an unsightly gash into which I have to place my hinge.
> ...


Hi Bob;

I have to wonder how you are working in softwood, against your better judgement. Who's judgement is causing you to do it anyway? LOL

Nice jig. Very effective.

Lee


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *small mortise hinge jig for boxes etc.*
> 
> I've been struggling with fitting brass hinges into softer woods that I seem to work with today against my better judgment.
> By the time I have the mortise cut for the hinge I find that usually a portion of the mortise has either fallen away, been crushed by my chisels, or a combination of both leaving an unsightly gash into which I have to place my hinge.
> ...


Hi Lee:
I take it you're not married then? <vbg>


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *small mortise hinge jig for boxes etc.*
> 
> I've been struggling with fitting brass hinges into softer woods that I seem to work with today against my better judgment.
> By the time I have the mortise cut for the hinge I find that usually a portion of the mortise has either fallen away, been crushed by my chisels, or a combination of both leaving an unsightly gash into which I have to place my hinge.
> ...


Ah ha - She, who must be obeyed !!

Nice Jig thanks for the reminder of its location - A great jig for when many hinges are to be fitted, i still tend to do it the old fashioned way when I only have a pair of doors to fit.

The secret to working in soft wood is a 20° - 25°, extremely sharp chisel and put the mallet back into the cupboard ☺


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *small mortise hinge jig for boxes etc.*
> 
> I've been struggling with fitting brass hinges into softer woods that I seem to work with today against my better judgment.
> By the time I have the mortise cut for the hinge I find that usually a portion of the mortise has either fallen away, been crushed by my chisels, or a combination of both leaving an unsightly gash into which I have to place my hinge.
> ...


Hi Tony.
I think you may be right about sharp chisels and the right angles on the doors.
Where I have had problems is with the miniature hinges that often get more close up looks than the average hinge.
Because there are so small any slight deviation is magnified in the final result.


----------

